# Pebbles 1999-2007



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

We just had to put my sweet Pooh down... I pray now that she is at peace.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

(((HUG)))
I'm so sorry  

What happened???


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Nell said:


> (((HUG)))
> I'm so sorry
> 
> What happened???


She's had a history of problems that we've been trying to sort out over the past 4 or so years to no avail. She was never a happy cat, and the last few years she was plaque with anxiety, started urinating all over the house, and alot of aggression towards the other cats. We've fought hard for 4 years now to help her and the last few days have just been awful for her, and we came to the sad realization that this was enough for her... she needed peace..   

My hope is that she is at peace now...


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh Janice HUGS! I know this was very hard!! RIP beautiful Pebbles!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You have all my sympathies.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Janice, I'm so sorry to hear you have lost Pooh. I know that this is terribly hard for you. You will be in my prayers. I hope that time and the knowledge that Pooh is now full of joy and surrounded by love brings you peace and comfort. God bless.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that. Sometimes there's nothing else you can do.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

i'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about Pebbles Janice, I know this was a terribly hard decision for you to make


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

I am sorry to hear of the loss  but at least we all know she will be waiting for you over Rainbow Bridge =']


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry to hear your loss RIP little one at the bridge.


----------



## doggiejayl (Nov 14, 2006)

I am so sorry. It must have been hard to make that decision but now she is happy and done with pain and suffering. It sounds like she had a great life. RIP sweet Pebbles


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Awful sorry to hear of you loss. God bless!


----------

